# Syngonium podophyllum...runners?



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

Does Syngonium podophyllum send out runners like Syngonium Rayii?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

As far as I can tell it does.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Definately as most Syngoniums do. It also will grow in water as I have seen it fill a garden pool. It does get very large though.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ok I'm a bit confused here... I always attributed "vining" and "runners" as two different types of growing... I know syngoniums are vines, and sometimes the vines can be rather... long LOL before a node takes root and shoots up some leaves. "Runners" I always attributed to plants that don't vine, but send out a vine like runner in which baby plants will develop (spider plants and episcia are classics).

Am I just being confused or are they different types of growth?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

From my understanding, vining is a growth habit, while runners (stolon) are a form of vegetative propagation / reproduction.


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

I have some as a house plant and it never has sent runners. Grows fast and easy to propagate thats for sure!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

If you're talking about _Syngonium podophyllum _I think it's safe to say it's a vining plant, not a runner plant... and this can be an important distinction which is why I brought it up earlier. Typically _Syngonium podophyllum_ will run vines all over the place, except in some cultivars where it is "self heading" meaning instead of vining the cultivar has a genetic twist where the plant actually stays in a bush rather than rambles. I don't remember if the self heading were just the tetraploids or not.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have plants of S podyphyllum, rayii, macrophyllum and a few unknowns that have similar growth habits like this. It at first grows fairly tight and then decides to send out a long stem that runs along the ground and makes random batches of leaves at certain places. The stems may be many feet long with no leaves on it. They so not tend to grow up like Philos. I tend to think of vining species as those that grow up. The Syngoniums I have grown in the greenhouse almost never grow up unless trained that way. Could be cultural but that's been my experience.

I suspect light has something to do with this behavior since I have seen podyphyllum growing up the sides of homes in Florida to the point of being a weed.


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

That is exactly what it does at my grandmother's house....all over her wall...If i wanted to cut off a clump from the side of her house...how would i go about doing that with out ...messing..up? ...i don't see any roots.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

From my experience you can't mess it up. get a tip cutting with a few nodes but 1 will do. I still have pieces popping up from where I yanked it out of one of my greenhouses. all it needs to root is a node.


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

Gotcha...Thanks for the info... in no time at all my tank will be sprouting Syngonium podophyllums


----------



## Noel Calvert (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello. 
Syngonium podophyllum is a really easy plant to grow, but it will easily fill your tank space if you are not careful to control its growth. I will be making a newly discovered Syngonium available for sale within the next few months that is very compact, and quite beautiful. Perfect for Dendrobate vivariums. It is also a relatively slow grower.

Here is a link to my photos of this plant on my facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4033173286575.1073741837.1798955485&type=3

Please feel free to look at all my plant albums, and let me know what else may be of interest for your frog environments. 
NOTE: Some of these plants grow very large.


----------

